# UTV on Sky



## Sammy (1 Nov 2005)

Apparently UTV is available on Sky Digital as of today. Can anyone confirm this?
Are Chorus & NTL as bad as everyone says they are with Blackouts/poor reception and lack of digital availability? Is Sky really much better?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2005)

Anything useful  about this?

Unless you are on the edge of the satellite broadcast footprint and/or your dish is not big enough for your location and/or it's path to the satellite is occluded then you should always receive the _SKY _signal as long as it is broadcast OK.


----------



## tallpaul (1 Nov 2005)

Sammy said:
			
		

> Apparently UTV is available on Sky Digital as of today. Can anyone confirm this?
> Are Chorus & NTL as bad as everyone says they are with Blackouts/poor reception and lack of digital availability? Is Sky really much better?


 
Head over to boards.ie where there are plenty of celebrations about ITV being free to air. Can't wait to get home this evening and check it out without having to switch Sky cards. Particularly as it is a Champions League evening...


----------



## doogo (1 Nov 2005)

so does that mean that Sky has the full range now? or is Channel 4 still missing?


----------



## Jane (1 Nov 2005)

Looks like Channel 4 is still not there 

Here is what I have on channel location;

*ITV 1 London*
*ITV 2*
*ITV 1 Granada*
*ITV 1 Anglia E*
*ITV 1 Central*
Frequencey 10.740
Polarisation V
Symbol Rate 22.0
FEC 5/6

*UTV*
Frequencey 10.900
Polarisation V
Symbol Rate 22.0
FEC 5/6



This seems to be a good link


----------



## etel (1 Nov 2005)

channel 4 and channel 5 are not available but other UK channels and regional variants thereof are. 

Available ON A SKY BOX FROM TODAY , no subscription required for this lot, any oul sky digibox will do it for free 

ITV1 (London and Ulster variants)
ITV2
ITV3 
ITV4 (called Men and motors still but its ITV4 )
ITV News
BBC1
BBC2
BBC3
BBC4 
BBC News
SKY News
Extreme Sports 
Al Jazeera 

Lots of shopping channels and some prawern and much much utter ****e too


----------



## ninsaga (2 Nov 2005)

Have UTV alright but in order to get to it I need to press 
- Other Services
- Other Channels
- then scroll through the list to get UTV (alos have CeeBeeBee's & Childrens BBC there)...if there a way to have these channels added to the main channel menu listing or are Sky still blocking that?


ninsaga


----------



## tallpaul (2 Nov 2005)

Jane said:
			
		

> Looks like Channel 4 is still not there
> 
> 
> *UTV*
> ...


 
To be pedantic, this is incorrect. Frequency is 10.90*6*

For ITV2 use:

10.758 V 22000 5/6


----------



## tallpaul (2 Nov 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> Have UTV alright but in order to get to it I need to press
> - Other Services
> - Other Channels
> - then scroll through the list to get UTV (alos have CeeBeeBee's & Childrens BBC there)...if there a way to have these channels added to the main channel menu listing or are Sky still blocking that?
> ...


 
Not at present. 

But what I did last night was to delete all my stations in the add channels menu and re-enter them all with ITV/UTV first. Therefore when you go into the Other Channels menu, ITV will be first!!! Then enter the other ones you want after.


----------



## MissRibena (3 Nov 2005)

Em, is this tuning in of ITV and BBC manageable for soemone like me who hasn't a clue?  I think I'm going to take the plunge and go with SKY as an answer to my Irish-TV-channels only TV situation based on the news I see here.

Do you have to have any special SKY package or will a bog standard one do?

Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## tallpaul (3 Nov 2005)

It is very simple to "tune in" the extra channels. I gave a link to boards.ie earlier in the thread. The first sticky on that board sets out, step by step, how to add extra channels. It can be done from the comfort of your sofa with the remote in one hand and a G&T in the other!!!

In reality, you don't actually need a Sky package at all. If you have a dish and a SKy box, you can get the extra channels, without subscribing to Sky. In addition, if you pick up one of the satellite dishes and decoders that Lidl do from time to time, these will work equally as well as a Sky box.


----------



## daltonr (3 Nov 2005)

We've had a Freeview Box under Telly, Dish on the Roof, no monthly subscription.  For at least 2 years now and always had ITV, Channel 4, and Channel 5.  Never quite understood why there was an issue getting these channels on the paid service when I was getting them free.

Recently they've added ITV2 and I think ITV3,  we've also always had BBC1, 2, 3, & 4,
and numerous other channels.   As an extra bonus it doesn't pick up Sky One or MTV.  

AFAIK This is the package that UK citizens get when they pay their TV Licence.   
I'd gladly pay a UK TV licence for the service.   Ideally I'd like RTE to join the UK service and let us all get a bit of value for money if we have to buy a TV Licence.

-Rd


----------



## Jane (3 Nov 2005)

Tallpaul, I picked it up on 10.900 & 10740 (manually myself) with no issues.  Have been enjoying them since Tuesday !

J


----------



## Vanilla (3 Nov 2005)

I don't understand this at all. I have Sky and a monthly subscription. I looked on the new channels last night and saw one ITV channel and tried to add it, but it wouldn't work. I didn't see any of the rest- CBeebies or the rest. Is the above only for people who havent a sky subscription?


----------



## EC1 (3 Nov 2005)

etel said:
			
		

> ITV4 (called Men and motors still but its ITV4 )



ITV4 was only on M&M for the launch night before it is given its EPG number next week (channel 120). In the meantime, ITV 4 can be tuned in through

10.758 V, 22.00, 5/6

and save the channel on that list labelled '10072'.


----------



## Jane (6 Nov 2005)

Daltonr, you most probably have an "English" sky card which means you would have the free channels enjoyed by UK residents.  I have the same card, but it's a bit cumbersome swapping them over !! Now ITV is free on the Irish Sky card so no more swapping unless I need to watch Channel 4 !.  Hope that makes sense !



J


----------



## etel (6 Nov 2005)

daltonr lives near or fairly near the border and is using FREEVIEW as he said, its digital terrestrial tv not sat tv at all.

Has anyone seen what those dismal morons in TV3, the worst station in Ireland, have done to stop those of us whom they refuse to serve from receiving UTV ????

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2095-1859085,00.html

This means that TV3 are suing their own parent company and spending money that they refuse to spend on Programming or providing Coverage outside big cities on expensive UK lawyers instead.

What a shower


----------



## EC1 (7 Nov 2005)

For Sky subscribers with an irish card to get the BBC/ITV channels on your EPG menu:

Switch to channel 501 (sky news) and press red for interactive. Remove the sky card and replace it upside down. Wait for a moment's delay and press back up, and your digibox will now how 101 BBC1, 102 BBC2, 103 ITV1 and so on. Obviously, you don't get channel 4 or 5!


----------



## kfpg (7 Nov 2005)

EC1 - do you then take the card out and put it back in the right way. Is it important that it's only "a moments delay" ? My sky boxes are in a central location in the house wired to the TV's from there....


----------



## EC1 (8 Nov 2005)

Lakeview — leave it in upside down for the UK EPG. It is only about 30 seconds delay.

To change back to ROI, go to 501 and interactive and put the card in the right way around.

Only time I use it is when I loan the FTV card to a friend and am recording stuff (the 'other channels' is a huge downfall here when you want to record a few different shows.)


----------



## kfpg (8 Nov 2005)

On the subject of recording I only got my Sky + set up last week. It says I need to upgrade my subscription to use the recording feature - does that sound right? I thought this was the main feature of Sky+ not an upgrade - what does it do without this???


----------



## Percival (9 Nov 2005)

I dont understand the basis of the case by TV3 against ITV. Surely there is no difference to ITV being broadcast on Sky than Chorus or NTL which has carried ITV for years?


----------

